# Pics of neutered/intact males



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We have a GREAT thread going for the women, so now I want to see a comparison thread of the men. Please post a photo of your dog pre-neuter and a recent post-neuter shot plus age of neuter. If yours is still intact, please do post a young photo and a recent photo stating that your dog is intact. 

I'll start! The next photos are of Renji, GSD x chow, when he was at the house of his rescuer. We estimate he was about 6-12 months, definitely done with teething per the vet. He was neutered a few days after we brought him home as part of the rescue stipulation.



















Post neuter, photos taken within the past few months, he's approximately 2 years old now:



















My only complaint is the loss of his beautiful black saddle to bitch striping. Oh, and apparently the neuter left behind one ball which lodged in his brain.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser was neutered at 7.

Pre-neuter. First photo he was not yet 2 years old. Other photos range between 3 and 6 years of age. I don't have many other photos of him in digital format.
























































Post neuter. Photos range from 8-10 years of age.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Wulf, not neutered.

Young (less than 2yo). Unfortunately I don't have many young Wulfie pics in digital format either.






































Adult


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chris, may I ask 1. Why did you choose at age 7 to neuter Kaiser? and 2. Were there any behavioral changes? or physical changes (besides the absence of safety deposit box and family jewels) Wulfie looks really large in the pics! What a handsome head and deep coloration in him, very good pigment. Love his working pics!!Kaiser is just a big block-- HUNKSVILLE.

Diana, that first Renji pic.. wow! The second-to-the-last pic is stunning. Renji looks almost like he's his own breed-- as if his proportions are just balanced right for his "type." Not even sure what I mean by that-- but he looks so sturdy, athletic, like he can do just about anything.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I am so in







with the Wildhaus dogs. Some of the best all-around GSDs, IMO!

Patti, in the first pic, he looks like a cartoon animal that's all head with an afterthought of a body. He's definitely his own breed! The German chowpherd.







He is one case where I would love to have a clone of him so I could start with his genetics from scratch, socialize the snot out of him, and see if it makes a big difference.

So how about some photos of The Doofinator to add to this thread?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfChris, may I ask 1. Why did you choose at age 7 to neuter Kaiser? and 2. Were there any behavioral changes?



Mainly because we knew we would not breed him again and he's always been a pain in the you-know-what when bitches are in heat. He also started developing some UTIs, which he'd never had before. We neutered him to help reduce the UTIs (he hasn't had one since), and to make our lives easier managing 2 adult males (and keeping them getting along, especially around bitches in heat).

No physical changes at all. No real behavioral changes in terms of day to day life. The only difference is when females are in heat. Neutering him definitely did take some of the edge off there, he's not nearly as nutty and is more tolerant of Wulf. When females aren't in heat, absolutely no difference in his behavior.



> Originally Posted By: Brightelf Wulfie looks really large in the pics! What a handsome head and deep coloration in him, very good pigment. Love his working pics!!Kaiser is just a big block-- HUNKSVILLE.


Thanks. We think he's a hunk too.









Wulf isn't really that large. Barely 25" tall and 85lbs. Kais is almost an inch taller and 10lbs heavier.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know if my dog counts, but I find it interesting he was neutered VERY young (I'm not sure exactly but I would bet money 10 weeks or so, since he was born in a rescue and adopted out as a puppy) and he has matured to be quite tall, very leggy, and pretty bitchy looking. Most people assume he is female. Also he's not a GSD, maybe part GSD. I think he's about 26" tall but only weighs 62lbs. He is 2 years old.




























This is what he looks like when he's not groomed/clipped....yuck! lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the info Chris! Kaiser is himself a hunk. Very nice to see pics of him and Wulfie both! (the puppy pic is adorable)

Diana, Renji has improved so much since he's been fortunate enough to live with you!!

I will find some Doofinator pics.. but he's still young.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Lies, your Hovawart-wannabe ALWAYS counts.







And I happen to love his coat both full AND trimmed. Coke can never look less than gorgeous! I wonder what he would look like if left intact through maturity.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

No idea what he looked like before he was neutered but he was snipped at age 4 and was 6 1/2 in these pics, he'll be 7 this month. He was missing some muscle in his back legs at the time these pcis were snapped but he has filled out the back legs now. He's rather large- almost 30" at the shoulder and about 4ft nose to tail


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The only thing he had in common with GSDs is pointy ears so I apologize if Pooch doesn't count but I wanted to post him anyway...

Pooch was a stray rescue. He was neutered at about 5 years old, he was 4 1/2 or so when I found him.

Before neutering: (note that his shape looking different here is due to the stretched position)










This is 1-3 years after neutering:










Here he is at 8 years old (after FHO hip surgery):









9 years old:









10 years old:


















12 years old:



















14 years old: (he's actually a bit underweight here, this was just before he was diagnosed with cancer)











I would post photos of my last foster GSD (10 months old) but he was severely underweight when I got him and he was neutered by his previous owner so I don't think that would help...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Man, Pooch was one good looking devil! What a neat dog.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Here is Grimm, ages 22 months here-- un-neutered, intact male:



















And at age 2:


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I love that last photo. Look at that big ol' beefy muzzle! He's got that look that says, "Ya, I am beeg German slobber-hound. I kees you wit beeeg tongue and smoooch you wit my beeg German leeps. I hahg you wit my beeg German feets."


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Chris,
Showed DH pictures of Kaiser and he said: " now that's a German Shepherd" Maybe he's not so dog dumb after all!! Great pictures.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Diana, it's too true! The neighborhood kids call him "Kissy" for a reason! If you have a pulse, you're his friend.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just for a contrast, here is another neutered male dog, Mikey. He belonged to friends of mine and I often pet-sat him. He was a Chow mix, possibly part GSD and/or Golden. I don't know when Mikey was neutered since my friends adopted him from friends of theirs as an adult, and their friends got him from a shelter in Texas. After my friends' youngest daughter was born, Mikey started to refuse to go on walks (not that they walked him very often before that...) I tried to walk him myself a few times, enticing him by bringing my Golden who he really liked along. As soon as we'd get half a block from the house Mikey would turn around and pull back towards home, refusing to go further. I don't know if he was protective of the baby or what. When I petsat him at my house he walked just fine most of the time but that was the only time he got walks since he wouldn't walk from home. He was fed some supermarket brand food and they didn't measure servings. I don't have any doubt that he would be overweight whether he was intact or neutered.

Anyway here are some photos of Mikey. The first photo is the oldest. He's partially shaved in all of them, they always had him shaved for some reason.




















(the dog on the right is Ginger my Golden)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lesslisChris,
> Showed DH pictures of Kaiser and he said: " now that's a German Shepherd" Maybe he's not so dog dumb after all!! Great pictures.


LOL.. maybe there is hope. Did you tell him how you got to play with Mr. Kais at training Sat too?


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Flash, unneutered. 

Not sure on age here but obviously very young. 6ish months and on a downward slope.










And 20 months (taken less than a week ago!)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Another Chow-Shep mix! I don't have a male GSD. I wasn't sure how mixy we could go here! 

Kramer-around 10 months right before his neuter (well...not immediately):









Couple of years later:









About age 10-11:









Age 13:









Here, almost 16-in fact...I think he's almost at the 16-it's February isn't it!:









Definitely did not get leggy! Or if he did, it helped-he's like a tall Corgi.







He has Chow legs and a Shepherd head and a Chow neck...I can't figure out what this thread is supposed to show or not show but that's Kramer. My other two males are also mixes.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kraaaaammeeeerrrr!!!!!!!!!!! Look at the beefitudinous CHEST in the second pic on the slide!!







His coat truly IS better now Jean. Wow! 

Interesting.. it looks like, from the first 2 Kramer pics, as though his chest DID broaden, even after the neutering. Handsome HRH Kramer!! *swooooooon-THUD!!*


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Kramer couldn't look more masculine if he had all his parts. In fact, he had to be neutered because the world couldn't cope with the full Kramer hotness.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He says testosterone? I don't need no steenkin' testosterone...








Mind over matter (or lack thereof-and I don't mean mind). 

He did go through a pudgy phase, courtesy of me. I thought he should be 70#, when 60# was more like it. In that last one he's about 54#. 

He generally exercised two hours a day if it wasn't raining. He won't go out in rain.









Diana!







We would have had a lot of little Kramers in the world, I can tell you-I had a hard enough time figuring out how to contain him neutered (and marking all over the neighborhood).


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos. Still intact.

Young photos-
22 weeks.


















Recent photos-
23 months- I think he still has quite a bit of filling out to do and he just blew his coat.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I remember him from the GGDFA show -- a hunk of a young man.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lesslisChris,
> Showed DH pictures of Kaiser and he said: " now that's a German Shepherd" Maybe he's not so dog dumb after all!! Great pictures.


What about Mace? Does he still think he's just a "shepherd" not a GERMAN shepherd, lol. 

Mace intact male currently 14 months

7 to 8 months



















More recent pics (unfortunately i dont have many of him standing up)

The only standing shot, lol









Ha, found another good shot.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono was neutered at 6 months

pre-neuter at 4 months








The breeder said he had his mom's face. Everyone would call him a 'she' when he was young despite all the manly collars we put on him.


















One year


















Chrono is 28' tall and I'm not sure how much he weighs. He's got some filling out to do, though! There were no behavioral changes at all after he was neutered.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> lesslis said:
> ...


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Allygirl,
LOL, you know he'll always love Mace. And me too.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

We plan on having Diesel neutered at 6 months......March 16th


Here's Diesel at 19 weeks old
9 weeks old









19 weeks old


----------



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

I got Snick when he was just around/under a year old - approx. 11-12 mo. He was already neutered at that point, but filled out as he matured quite a bit and no one ever mistook him for anything other than a big male. He was 90 lb. full grown. Neutering seems to have done little for him in the way of making him better around other males, etc. ... he was always fairly dog reactive. Then again, that could also have been a result of lacking socialization as a youngster. 

At a year: 


















Around 2.5/3 he filled out a lot:


















At 4/5:



























We lost him this past Nov. to muscle cancer.


----------



## tmanjr40 (Jan 6, 2015)

does he still mark (lift his leg)??


----------

